# What paper work you need when



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

you sell your gun? I am selling my rifle and just need to know if I am required by law to fill out any form? Thanks.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

No paperwork necessary. Sell away


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

No paperwork needed. But I'd at least do a bill of sale to cya yourself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

check the internet for gun sale to individual, or private gun sale, but you need nothing.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but I won't ask for a receipt or bill of sale or fill one out for anyone. Your private info is yours and mine is mine, and I can't see any reason on earth why anyone, anywhere, anytime, needs my name, address, phone number, and signature on a piece of paper showing that I've sold or bought a tool, and I don't need theirs.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree 100%. I am always turned away from a classified add for a firearm when the post says bill of sale, copy of CHL, etc. I'm sorry but my personal info is just that, personal. The law doesn't require it bc it doesn't do anything and isn't necessary. If I sell a firearm to someone who in turn robs a bank, I am no more at fault than the liquor store is who sells a bottle of boozes to a person that then gets a DWI.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

But if you sell a firearm to a convicted felon have you committed a crime or is it just the felon who is wrong?


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

If you sell it to a felon knowingly or should have known, you can get into trouble. 

I always ask for bill of sale and ID because if I sell a gun to someone which I had bought filling out a 4473, I want proof who I had sold it to if it comes up used in a crime and I cannot be held responsible.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

How can anyone know if someone else is a felon? And how can anyone know what someone else will do with a tool a year from now?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

glenbo said:


> How can anyone know if someone else is a felon? And how can anyone know what someone else will do with a tool a year from now?


That is the big loophole in the law unfortunately. The gun grabbers have been trying to close that for years. As much as I resist it ...I have to say this loophole is a problem.

But then when the Air Force and the FBI wont even communicate with each other what are you going to do.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

THA said:


> If you sell it to a felon knowingly or should have known, you can get into trouble.
> 
> I always ask for bill of sale and ID because if I sell a gun to someone which I had bought filling out a 4473, I want proof who I had sold it to if it comes up used in a crime and I cannot be held responsible.


They are really going to have to come up with more evidence than â€œhe once owned this gunâ€ to have you held responsible.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

I sold some guns for my sis in law after her husband passed, but before I did I spoke with a lawyer from Texas Lawshield. He told me that I only needed to make sure the buyer was a Texas resident. I asked about checking criminal hx, etc., and he said that the law did not hold a seller (individual) responsible for that.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

RockportRobert said:


> I sold some guns for my sis in law after her husband passed, but before I did I spoke with a lawyer from Texas Lawshield. He told me that I only needed to make sure the buyer was a Texas resident. I asked about checking criminal hx, etc., and he said that the law did not hold a seller (individual) responsible for that.


. Thatâ€™s somewhat of an oversimplification; no, youâ€™re not responsible for checking criminal histories and such, but it does leave a window of responsibility regarding if you know, or should know, that the buyer canâ€™t own a gun. If a 16 year old rolls up and wants to buy a pistol, you ought to know the guy doesnâ€™t look old enough; you arenâ€™t responsible for checking his birth certificate, but if a reasonable person would say â€œno way, kidâ€, youâ€™ve got a responsibility to behave like that reasonable person.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

No you donâ€™t need any paperwork but a bill of sale to CYA is a good idea. If something does come up, you donâ€™t have to convince me, you have to convince a jury.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Maybe it's just me, but I won't ask for a receipt or bill of sale or fill one out for anyone. Your private info is yours and mine is mine, and I can't see any reason on earth why anyone, anywhere, anytime, needs my name, address, phone number, and signature on a piece of paper showing that I've sold or bought a tool, and I don't need theirs.


I'm the same way.

TH


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*CYA*

Gota agree with "Bird" bill of sale with numbers...and nowdays I will get a photo of buyer with gun in hand to put with bill of sale...and go in my personal file ...This Day and Time you better CYA...i know its not required by law .but its required buy ME...if buyer says no ...No SALE


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Hard to believe that in Texas, where at one time thousands of acres of land, untold numbers of cattle, and oil contracts worth millions, changed hands on a handshake. Now people want pictures of every kind of ID, your signature, everything except your shoe size, just to sell a simple tool so they can "cya". PC has taken over.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

With people in general lawsuit happy, and law enforcement sometime eager to bend over backward to make a case, it may pay in the future to have covered YA. And maybe a case can not be made but you could still be out mucho dinero in lawyers fees.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

cva34 said:


> Gota agree with "Bird" bill of sale with numbers...and nowdays I will get a photo of buyer with gun in hand to put with bill of sale...and go in my personal file ...This Day and Time you better CYA...i know its not required by law .but its required buy ME...if buyer says no ...No SALE


Wait, you want pics of buyer with gun in hand to go in your personal file?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

If the gun was registered in my name I would surely get some sort of bill of sale.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> If the gun was registered in my name I would surely get some sort of bill of sale.


Again, there is no gun registration in Texas.

TH


----------



## cheapsk8 (Jul 17, 2007)

Old sailor said:


> If the gun was registered in my name I would surely get some sort of bill of sale.


Guns are not registered in anyone's name in Texas


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

I agree that if an obviously underage kid comes up I will not sell to them, in the same way if a guy with gang tats or if I just have a bad feeling about him I will not sell to him.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Sell a gun??? How are you going to have a collection of guns, if you sell them? 

The definition of collection: the action or process of collecting someone or something. 

Just my 2 pennies!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

T-Roy said:


> Sell a gun??? How are you going to have a collection of guns, if you sell them?
> 
> The definition of collection: the action or process of collecting someone or something.
> 
> Just my 2 pennies!!


. Thereâ€™s no reason you canâ€™t sell some.
Just have to buy more than you sell.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have never sold a gun; never even crossed my mind.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> I have never sold a gun; never even crossed my mind.


. I was like that, until my gun count got a little ridiculous. Now I still buy more than I sell, but Iâ€™m not averse to selling certain pieces.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Now I still buy more than I sell, but Iâ€™m not averse to selling certain pieces.


It's an addiction that I've had for way too many years lol. One would think that I was collecting gun safes. 

TH


----------

